# What made you realise you were a furry?



## Randy (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok, this was an idea from a friend, i am also prepared to get mixed views on this subject.

I first realised i was a furry when a friend of mine irl showed me some furry artwork he found in a torrent he downloaded, but before that i was really interested in cartoon's with furry's in such as tiny toons, loony toons, animaniacs etc, i could list more but i think the list would almost be endless.

Soooo, let's hear what made you other furry's.....a furry.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jun 20, 2007)

I love these threads ^_^
I'm a furry for the pr0n!
the community is awesome though, also a pretty unique hobby =P


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 20, 2007)

What made me realize it? A friend suspected I might be one (even though I had no idea what furry was) and gave me a link to a furry site. Thus, here I am. Of course, the signs of furry-ness were there long before I knew what furry was. I could describe them, but thats not this thread's topic.


----------



## Necrosis (Jun 20, 2007)

I realized it when I found some of the art and liked it. Ever since then I tried to look more into it and eventually found Yiffstar which led me to find more furry things. After that I began talking to more furries and then I just became one myself.


----------



## DavidN (Jun 20, 2007)

I've no idea. The whole discovery of it was so gradual that I can't pinpoint any one time - I knew I liked anthropomorphic characters for a while and didn't know that there was a name for it, instead using the word "furry" myself without knowing there was an entire culture behind it.


----------



## Versilaryan (Jun 20, 2007)

I was a TF fan. Was browsing the internet one day when I found some long-dormant TF-writing communities. Read the stories. Then found out that Marjask was a TF fan. He dragged me everywhere and I eventually found this place.

He's stayed with TF. I've moved away and towards the fandom general.


----------



## HybridMarine (Jun 20, 2007)

I had furrieness in me since I was young it started with the game bloody roar and how I thought it would be soo awsome to be able to do that, years later I came across a yiffy pic on google that led me to Furry-Furry.com and I found out about the whole furry thing, and I was hooked


----------



## Kitfox (Jun 20, 2007)

I've been a furry all my life. My furriness really started showing in grade school. Playing pretend i was always an animal of some sort. I started drawing myself in these "animal forms" but i still had no clue what a furry was. I thought it would be cool if every one were animals. Watching a lot of cartoons like tom & jerry, Bugs bunny, and the loony toons might have feed my hobby. I thought I was just a kid with a strange fascination. Then....I got my 1st computer! So many doors opened up and i found out i was not alone!!! I looked through all the furry forums i could. I found out that i was this wonderful thing called a "furry". I embraced the life style! I finely worked up the courage to join a forum...FA! I've been just kinda sitting on thew sidelines until then. Well...i guess thats why I'm a furry today


----------



## Dragsooth (Jun 20, 2007)

Mine is just like Kitfox's but its happening to me right now.


----------



## Hakar (Jun 21, 2007)

Once upon a time I liked both foxes and Eric Schwartz (as featured in several Amiga magazines)
I bought his art cd for the animations, then saw the pictures of anthro animals, and thought that was a neat way to get around the fact that foxes normally live in holes in the ground without internet.
I started browsing the internet to look for more of these strange creatures, aided by several links on the cd...
*Bing* Furry aquired.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 21, 2007)

I found this link on The Suburban Jungle. Since it was horribly vague about what a furry actually was, I did some further research on Google. And, well, here we are.


----------



## Oni (Jun 21, 2007)

Uhh, Shere Khan from Talespin was looking hot one day. That is all I'll say. 
 <.<Â Â Â Â 
 >.>
 ^.^


----------



## Oni (Jun 21, 2007)

HybridMarine said:
			
		

> I had furrieness in me since I was young it started with the game bloody roar and how I thought it would be soo awsome to be able to do that, years later I came across a yiffy pic on google that led me to Furry-Furry.com and I found out about the whole furry thing, and I was hooked


Oh man. Bloody Roar for the win. I challenge you!
Bloody Roar 3 was an amazing animal morphic fighter. Yugo was nuts with those multiple hit punching combos. 
<---- Undefeated with Shina. 


You should try killer instinct gold HybridMarine. Tons of combo action and it has a character named saberwolf(werewolfe)


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jun 21, 2007)

What made me realize i was a furry? [warningness, this'll be long, I'm trying to discover for myself as well as reveal this to anyone who cares, as I have never really thought about it before]

well, hmmm... theres a lot of stuff... i was never really a big anthro cartoon fan like bugs bunny or whatever and i never played any anthro video games. But I always liked to play animals, always had an imaginary friend dragon named Draco (yeah, not original, but I invented him when I was little, so sue me XD) and up until a few years ago, I had an enormous plush collection, all animals.

However, there was Beast Wars.  And Cheetor was hot.  And so was Tigertron. Tigertron more so I think because he's always the one that first pops to mind.

Anyway, after or before or during that (i honestaly can't remember when she started collecting them), there was these dragons my grandmother collected, and I think that got my initial interest in dragons. Then there were these guy's which were cute as heck and we actually learned how to make them in 5th grade...

Then there were the Anne McCaffery books about Pern, and Animorphs, Spyro the Dragon.

Later I met my boyfreind, and I started going to the local comic book store with him and I found these. I now own 10 of them, I'm trying to get them all ^.=.^.

Back to the Tigertron thing, originally when I met my boyfriend, he was really into Transformers:Robots in Disguise  and I thought  "Oh, I must be a Trans Fan too" and got involved in that community for a long time (I'd say about 2 years) but it never felt quite right.  All this time I've never even heard the term "furry".

There were other, much more adult reasons that drove me to the internet, looking for non-fur porn, and after a point, I stumbled on some dragon porn (maybe by accident, maybe not <.=.< ) on another art sight. And it really was just and art sight, their was no forum for me to go into and ask questions, so I was in the dust once again.

After about a year, maybe 2 of dating my boyfriend, he... discovered (quite by accident) I liked...certain *other* types of pornography that I had previously rigorously kept to myself for a number of years now. I was embarrassed as hell, but he didn't care, continued to like me for who I was (much <3 to him) after a few months, after the "discovery" episode calmed down, he suggested furryism to me, we would playfully tease, he would call me a furry I would say no I'm not, it was cute, but I still had no idea what it meant. For a few months this went on, and I basically ignored it, continuing on my merry way. ( I must note at this time: he was not, and remains *not* a furry himself, at at this time, only knew slightly more about furry than I did, which was very little)

Then about 4 months ago I found Second Life. I found I could be a dragon and no one would care, so I did, and I haven't been a human in that game since about the first week I played it. After a short while I found Dragon Spire, where I met a user with FA in his profile. I clicked, I became enlightened, and now here I am, making a fursuit, looking at beautiful fur art, enjoying my fur-filled life.

And that, my friends, is my story.
I hope you liked it.


----------



## yak (Jun 21, 2007)

Would you believe it that it were the people on this website telling me that?


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 21, 2007)

I had a lot of furry, yiffing, and vore filled dreams, which lead me here.  And here i am today.


----------



## Meganutter (Jun 21, 2007)

i realised i was a furry when i felt better in a furry av then as a human.


----------



## uncia (Jun 21, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Would you believe it that it were the people on this website telling me that?



Hmmm... When was that, yak, and why was I not invited to the conversion celebration or whatever it is furries have? :?


----------



## HybridMarine (Jun 21, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> HybridMarine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shina awsome favoright charecter I think she is hot lol, also long the tiger is one of my favorights, killer instinct, ok game got it for 64


----------



## Oni (Jun 21, 2007)

HybridMarine, here ya go 





Not the best pic of shina, although the following you may like.

http://membres.lycos.fr/daganas4/daganas3/bloody%20roar/shina.JPG

http://membres.lycos.fr/daganas4/daganas3/bloody%20roar/ShinaAnimal.jpg

http://membres.lycos.fr/daganas4/daganas3/bloody%20roar/Bloody-Roar_Extreme.jpg

The images are too large to post, although I think you will enjoy them.


----------



## HybridMarine (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks =^.-.^=


----------



## Oni (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is the treasure trove, http://membres.lycos.fr/daganas4/daganas3/bloody%20roar/bloody_roar.htm

sorry off subject.

I think our fondness to furry lies within our DNA.


----------



## Hisstor (Jun 21, 2007)

after all we do share alot of genetic simularites with them....especially big cats and primates


yes thats right i read science mags


----------



## Tsuken (Jun 21, 2007)

I was never really satisfied by being a simple, normal, every-day human, so I thought about it for a while, and eventually started seeing myself as a dragon. Eventually I stumbled across the fandom by finding a bunch of non-pr0n pics (sadly.) and eventually started thinking of my fantasy self as a morphic dragon. and here I am


----------



## sgolem (Jun 22, 2007)

I basically fit the description before I know what a furry was.  It wasn't and still isn't (usually) the porn that brings me here.  I just like anthropomorphic artwork in general.  Guess I just think its more interesting to look at than normal people.


----------



## Randy (Jun 22, 2007)

Aye, i like the artwork, but i like a variety of artwork, not just erotic artwork, i have a shedload of clean art aswell ^_^


----------



## Faeliin Mtaali (Jun 24, 2007)

For me, the interest began with watching the "Loveless" anime and subsequently looking for similar anime and/or manga. Understandibly, I discovered yiff and non-yiff art in the process. My interest in this "new" form overshadowed my original purpose of finding more anime/manga, and I still have to yet really get back to that...

Officially, I have been a "self-aware" furry for six days; once I found "Anthrochat" on IRC, I knew I had found what I was looking for. ^^

***furries are the most friendly group of individuals that I have ever encountered***


----------



## Tealeon (Jun 24, 2007)

I had an "intense" dream with a dragoness. We mated and had a kid, that's all I remember. since then, I've had deep feelings for such creatures (Dragons and Scalies).


----------



## Myoti (Jun 24, 2007)

"Realised?" All I did was see my friend's furry art in Middle School, thought "that's kinda cool; I'll try drawing it!" Then found all this other stuff online. That's all. Â¯(Âº_o)/Â¯


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Jun 24, 2007)

For me it started off watching alot of anime and developing a liking to Nekos (anime cat girls). After that I discovered furry art looking for neko hentai when I stumbled on Transfur.com. From there I lurked around furry sites and then got actively involved in the community when I joined Second Life 2 years ago.


----------



## Arka (Jun 24, 2007)

There was no one point at which I "realized" I was a furfiend, but I'd say when I first discovered the art online while in high school, I gave it a name.

Looking back, there never was a time when I wasn't, it seems.


----------



## yak (Jun 25, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About a month ago, when i got tired of explaining to 70%+ of people that Yak is written with a small "y" because it's a part of my initials and by no means my own name is more important then my father's.

Let's say it was a convenient adaptation. If people think i'm a furry simply because i like fury artwork, visit furry places and am an admin of the biggest fury website - then why not let them, if it spares me unnecessary questions and details? ;D Oh wait.....


As for the celebration, i've got myself a new PC, so it wasn't a totally forgotten occasion. I'd invite you to a game of StarCraft, if you were playing.


----------



## Tundon (Jun 26, 2007)

>.> I saw a documentary about furs on TV and thought "Wow...that's me!!" lol.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 27, 2007)

Saw the art one day, thought "Hey, that's neat", and here I am.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jun 27, 2007)

Um... I don't know.... I think I was always a furry, but I just didn't find out about the official name until I found the Internet.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 27, 2007)

Hisstor said:
			
		

> after all we do share alot of genetic simularites with them....especially big cats and primates



1. Big cats = uh, what?
2. Primates = we are primates.

I *AM* _SCIENCE_. *hom nom nom* (not for knowing that, but anywho) 
:3 :3 :3 :3 :3 :3

What made me realize I was a furry? Hmm. I draw'd a piture? I went to a con, and after heartlessly making fun of every cross-eyed fat monster in a skirt (my favorite quote: "Yeah, this is a rare edition of this comic, the artist only drew a few panels, and it features some stuff that was TOO sexual and sick for the original strip...blah blah blah orgy, blah blah blah vore! *HOW TO SELL WARES*)...but even after all that, I still found it fun (yes, even after the Masquerade, which proved to me how disturbed and how blurred the lines between good and nasal spray *snort* *snort*/jack-it-raw are for most furries). It was probably that Robowolf that kept me sane (that thing is awesome). I actually did think Uncle Kage was funny, mostly the fact that his life is apparently a giant kidney stone/a living hell.

Puppetf*ck (any con you want, ewww, except the ones that happen at houses...I-I'm not down with that, no sir) 2007, here I come.

Eh, that and one other thing...WHICH I DO NOT CARE TO SHARE, GOOBY. 
*slams window down on fingers*


----------



## codewolf (Jun 27, 2007)

hmm for some reason i had your name racing around my brain today jelly... and i dont know why....so get outa my head  already


----------



## Corbenik (Jun 27, 2007)

Just saw i some non-yiffs and thought it was cool.


----------



## Riasiru (Jun 27, 2007)

Hmm, I say I'm furry, but last I checked with the furry haters, I'm not furry enough to be hated... so... meh, I guess I'm not furry... or acceptable furry... It's weird. Oh well, I guess why I'm furry though is becuase I adore cute things, I really do, and something in my mind just clicked and cute and fuzzy suddenly became interchangable. The result is simple I love furry art. Go figure. ~poses adorably for a moment~

Anywho, this is a furry quiz thing, something I put together based on the 'stereo-typical' view of furry haters. Kay?

*Love furry art/porn.*
No / Not really / Indiffrent / A little / Yes
*Hate art that dipicts humans.*
No / Not really / Indiffrent / A little / Yes
*Type the sound 'yiff' more than anything else.*
No / Not really / Indiffrent / A little / Yes
*Spend all your free time in a fur suit.*
No / Not really / Indiffrent / A little / Yes
*Growl at people you don't like.*
No / Not really / Indiffrent / A little / Yes
*Think the best movie ever has to have talking animals.*
No / Not really / Indiffrent / A little / Yes

Total score, nonfurry/furry: =========/===

Hmm, by their check list... I'm not REALLY furry... course, like they know anything, stupid bashers... oh well, at least I'm not subjected to flames from them. ~runs around, arms flailing~ Skweeeeee!!~


----------



## setun (Jun 27, 2007)

I think what made me realize I was a furry was that my most favorite movies as a kid growing up always involved an anthro based main character(s) (i.e. Disney's rendition of Robin Hood, and films like that).  Later on once I started getting into gaming and such, particularlly MMO gaming, I never quite liked how any of the playable races looked, except the animal races (be it cat, wolf, reptile)...there was always something so badass about them...unlike the elf races that everyone whores pretty much because of their pointy ears, and possibly also because their men look suspiciously alot like women (years of inbreeding?) and general pompous attitudes which I hate so very much...but getting back to the point, to me being a furry in my games / stories kind of adds a certain uniqueness to that character, because with his/her lineage, you can really make them anything you want to be...


----------



## muddypaws (Jun 27, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> Uhh, Shere Khan from Talespin was looking hot one day. That is all I'll say.
> <.<Â Â Â Â
> >.>
> ^.^



I've always like cartoons (been hooked since I was a young cub) but it was solidified by TaleSpin for me as well.

Though for me it was Baloo and Becky. Thankfully I have a girl friend who's very understanding:wink:


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 27, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> Uhh, Shere Khan from Talespin was looking hot one day. That is all I'll say.
> <.<Â Â Â Â
> >.>
> ^.^




Man he looks p*****d.


----------



## Sulacoyote (Jun 28, 2007)

When I started finding it sexy to draw myself as a coyote. I'm damn hot as a human, so it was only natural that I be hot as an anthro too.


----------



## Riasiru (Jun 28, 2007)

~twirls finger on Sulacoyote's chest~ Yesh... yesh you are hot... ~will have dirty images running through her head tonight.~ >_<


----------



## ADF (Jun 28, 2007)

My very first post explains how I got into furry, it was a long ongoing process of discovery until I couldn't deny I was one. The social stigma around furry is what put me off for the longest time, but you can only deny something for so long when you encompass the majority of the traits of furry.

Despite being a fur and loving the theme I still keep it all online; unlike other parts of the world like America furry is still pretty new here in England, do anything considered furry and people will think you are a wacko.


----------



## Faradin (Jun 28, 2007)

I woke up one day and said 'I should be a furry.'


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Jun 28, 2007)

Not really sure how it happened to me. XD I guess it happened when I RPed with a friend, and I discovered what the term meant.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 28, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> I woke up one day and said 'I should be a furry.'



*Laughs at Fradin's easy transition.*  Mine was... not easy.  At first i was like wtf?  THen ok...?  THen maybe... THen F**k it im dong it.


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 28, 2007)

I found furry art long before I claimed myself as a furry.

It was really only until recently that I realized who I was, partially due to meeting other people along the way and realizing the community was not some super-inclusive thing. My mind had to rationalize (which took a long time) that it was 'OK' to be a furry and stop kidding myself otherwise! So here I am! 

~Edit: I guess the best way to put it was in short, my 'affinity' for other furries made me realize I was a furry.


----------



## Arka (Jun 28, 2007)

Riasiru said:
			
		

> Hmm, I say I'm furry, but last I checked with the furry haters, I'm not furry enough to be hated... so... meh, I guess I'm not furry... or acceptable furry... It's weird. Oh well, I guess why I'm furry though is becuase I adore cute things, I really do, and something in my mind just clicked and cute and fuzzy suddenly became interchangable. The result is simple I love furry art. Go figure. ~poses adorably for a moment~
> 
> Anywho, this is a furry quiz thing, something I put together based on the 'stereo-typical' view of furry haters. Kay?
> 
> ...


I editted your post so the quiz reflects my answers.

You and I are in the same vein, really.  I love the art, the porn, and I love the feel of fur between my fingers.  My fantasies, both innocent and sexual, involve furries, but I'm never going to be a fursuiter or a convention-goer.  It's cool for people who like those things, but I'm not that entrenched in the culture.  I think people look incomplete without tails, and I love cute, fuzzy ears on people.  I have a serious soft spot for cute things.


----------



## Randy (Jun 28, 2007)

It's a safe bet that nearly all, if not all furry's have a soft spot for cute, cuddly, furry creatures


----------



## Starburst (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a softspot for cute cuddly furry creatures!

As I've stated (for twelve million times) the thing that made me realize I was a furry was the research I did after I watched the CSI episode about furries >>


----------



## Randy (Jun 28, 2007)

Whats that episode of CSI called?, i havent seen that one


----------



## Starburst (Jun 28, 2007)

Randy said:
			
		

> Whats that episode of CSI called?, i havent seen that one



Fur and Loathing


----------



## Randy (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank's starburst, i assume it is a good episode?


----------



## Starburst (Jun 28, 2007)

It depends.  You gotta watch it and not take anything seriously.


----------



## Corbenik (Jun 28, 2007)

Saw that one.  I have no comment about it.


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

I kinda lied.... It was more like this: I read Redwall books all the time; one day I went online and saw what I thought was a picture of a RW character. Went to the link, saw it was a person's drawing, found out why they drew it, THEN said 'I should do this.'
I do not dress in a fursuit, mind you. That's a little extreme for me.


----------



## Demor (Jul 2, 2007)

I think I have always been a furry since my childhood but only recently I have been experiencing dreams (about one year ago by now oh dear time flies) wich had a very sexy charizard in it I wont go into detail because I heard this site has to stay PG-13 hehe after that I did more research and came upon furry sites and everything got explained to me sortoff...

Another dream showed me what my fursona looks like wich made it even more obvious so yeah here I am ^.^


----------



## shadowedskunk (Jul 2, 2007)

well, i was still in grade school and i always felt diffrent so to say, put alotta stress on me mentally as i was in a abusive home i kinda thought i was a freak, i dident really understand what it was i felt or why, this went on for a few years, no one really under stood what i ment when i tryed to explane the things i was feeling.

anyway i decided to stay up one night i was about 13 maybe 14 watching tv MTV at that, and they where doing some interview with a furry guy, and it cought my eye. i decided to watch it even tho it was made fun of pretty bad, and i saw a pic of a fem :shock: good lord shw was hot, then i saw a few pics on the tv of what these people thought there "spirit" looked like...

ong story short i hopped online and started looking. i found a small group of furs who helped me understand things better, but i found maything about myself through self medatation just clearing my head in a sence, i am proud of what i am, i am a skunk/wolf in spirit. i will never allow anyone to bash me or slander me if i can reach them, for i am spiritual about it in a way i think ill look that when i die be i in heaven or hell..

back to my point.. heh.. finding out what i am helped me get through alot of hard times simply because i knew myself and if you know and love yourself, your already half way through any of lifes problems.


----------



## Devvo (Jul 2, 2007)

I used to pretend I was a cat at school , that started around 4 years old. I had this video game called Diddy Kong Racing with anthro characters in it, and I would freeze the game and draw those characters and tape them all over the walls. I hated drawing humans, and drawing normal animals was boring, so mixing the two was awesome, because I could related to my childhood games like Donkey Kong 64 and Diddy Kong Racing and Banjo Kazooie. As I got older I made my own anthro characters, but I didn't know what furry was. I denied that I was a furry at 11-13 years old but I drew it more when I joined FurAffinity this year. 

Also my love of costuming and acting got me into fursuit making. I'm kind of a shy person and since no one knows who I am behind a costume, I'm like a whole nother person. I don't believe I have an animal spirit or that I am an animal though.


----------



## Koei_Graywolf (Jul 2, 2007)

I like drawing furries. Not into much of the other stereotypes of a furry.


----------



## adambomb (Jul 2, 2007)

well ive always been wolfish and my friend said if he could place me with an animal, it would be a wolf. this was when i was 12.

then i discovered porn...excuse me pr0n!!1LOL12/

and the rest is history


----------



## Alshin (Jul 5, 2007)

A game came out for the 3DX, or whatever that Genesis attachment was called, around '95 named Brutal which was a fighting game that featured anthros as the fighters.  The game itself wasn't very good but I really liked the concept and the characters a lot.  Of course everyone's familiar with the bipedal, sentient characters from cartoons and such, but until then I hadn't really had much interest in silly cartoon characters.  I started off doing a lot of fan drawings of the game characters and this led to me designing characters for myself and character design led to writing little stories for each of the characters and that eventually led to drawing comics about them.
Some years later, around '00, my brother told me what furry was and I looked around a bit at the galleries and such that I never knew even existed and was pretty hooked.  Over the years I've moved in and out of the fandom for various reasons, but the interest remains pretty strong.  I don't carry around the whole animal association shtick though, I'm mostly intrigued by and enthusiastic about the concept of character's in stories that are humanoid but aren't human.  It's a curious thing, really.


----------



## -RyuShiramoto- (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, the Sonic fan community type thing got me interested. And I realized it's the only thing I don't absolutley suck at drawing. So, I love it. Tons better than humans, because they're all the same :shock:


----------



## dracostreex (Jul 6, 2007)

i realized i were a furry/scaly when a day i randomly ended on the kaa bakensobek's site 
at first i was shocked (lots of naugthy pics ya know) but the drawings were amazings and i involved myself
into the world of furryness


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm not a real animal lover. But I am fond of ferrets, dogs, wolves, tigers. I seen a video with them and I fell in love and started searching around immediately. A number of my friends may not approve although they never said anything. I just love furries!


----------



## Hornwolf (Jul 6, 2007)

When I was very little I used to draw toon characters such as bugs bunny, daffy duck etc. My parents worked full-time so I basically lived at my nan's during the day (before I started school of course). The days I wasn't at playschool were very dull and I started to imagine myself as different animals and then draw them. I remember my very first animal I was was a black cat with white whiskers, after a few years I was a dragon, then a skunk, can't remember after that they changed so often.  Then of course there was the internet. I found furry sites and they rekindled the memories. 
I guess I'm a closet furry in the real world, none of my friends know what a fur is and they would take the p1ss if they did


----------



## takkisisdark (Jul 6, 2007)

i my self am not a furry but my other soul is he has been tranfered to my body to keep him alive long enough for me to find him body and kick damon out of it so he can have his body back


----------



## BigRed (Jul 6, 2007)

When I was younger, and played the Magic: The Gathering card game, I always felt fixed to have this card. 

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/Shadeburnt/MirriCatWar_card.gif 

 The defining moment, I can not remember, but there were countless anhtromorphic pictures that sooner or later made me realize "Oh my god, I'm a furry!"


----------



## LobaHuskita (Jul 10, 2007)

when i was a kid i was always fascinated with animals, especially those from animated movies and such. but ever since my husky (technically he's my brother's) came into my life i've gone to photobucket and typed 'husky' in the search engine and found drawings of cartoon huskies and anthro huskies. then my friends introduced me to deviantart and i typed huskies once again and found some amazing artists who have become my inspiration to go back to drawing. 

then i realized that....my brother is probably a furry too! because he collects things associated with dragons and even has his own fursona and goes to cons and stuff. i feel so bad now because i used to think he was weird for doing that. but now it feels like i can connect with him on a different level because we share something else we have in common.


----------



## LLiz (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I don't know if I am a furry or a "furry appreciator". I enjoy this community, I like the art and enjoy occasionally participating. But I don't believe that I am an animal trapped in a human's body (but humans are animals).

I've been into this since childhood without realising it. 

When I was younger I used to draw Ninja Turtles and Sonic all the time, then when I collected the Lizardman army in Warhammer I developed a real fascination with reptiles both anthro and normal (or perhaps that fascination is what lead me to collect lizardmen to begin with). I also started drawing a lot of reptile characters. Remembering back to a college course that I did I am sure that there were probably people there who thought I was a furry.

I don't know if anyone else in my family likes or is a furry, I have a theory that one of my friends does furry stuff but have never asked.

Also, I've really enojoyed getting into the commuinity.

So yeah, you won't see me all suited up, making noises or wearing a tail, but if having an interest, appreciating and contributing to the commuinity makes someone a furry then I guess I am one.


----------



## Boneitis (Jul 10, 2007)

I guess it started when, for some reason unbeknownst to me at the time, my little 6th grade self felt an extreme need to own this particular MtG card: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was odd because I played a black deck. Still have the card too, and every MtG playing furry knows that Kamigawa was the best expansion for aesthetic purposes.

Of course 2 years later I stumbled upon the awesomeness that is Something Awful and lived a lovely life of defaming the internet's favorite punching bag: the furry fandom. During this time I browsed through oh so many sites looking for victims and ways to pump my ego. Sometimes I'd actually find an individual I liked though, eventually I found Michele Light's website and fell in love. Then I forsook being a total dickwipe and decided to have a little fun playing both sides of this ridiculous little conflict. So here I am: Boneitis, world's worst furry and greatest pathogen.


----------



## Muddobbers (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, this would be particularly strange, but..

I'm not a furry, but a scaly, and came upon it when I was a lot younger.. around 12 years old or so.

Around that time there was a cartoon named "The Adventures of T-Rex" that had lizard/dinosuar things for main characters (think animated lizard power rangers).  The design of the characters and their cartoon world really got my imagination going.

Then along came Everquest, and the iksar..  Ever since then, I've been a scaly.  I swear I could stare at the Iksar models for hours just at, to me, how cool they looked.


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 11, 2007)

For me, I've been a furry for a long time (which I can *blame* fully on Disney's Robin Hood). One day I got really bored while I was on the computer and startes googling random words. (Don't try this at home. At least, don't try it without the image-blocker thing.) One of the words I googled was "fox". About 50 pics of vixen girls came up. And that's when I found out there were other furries out there. 

I can also *blame* another thing for me being a furry: The Sly Cooper games. Or, more specifically, Carmelita Fox. I seriously doubt her police chief would let her dress like that though. xD


----------

